# Coast Guard seeks comments on Loran system



## Hamilton Reef

Coast Guard seeks comments on Loran system 
May discontinue system beyond December 2007

http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/eLORAN/E6-22421.pdf 

On January 8 the US Coast Guard and Dept of Transportation, in conjunction with the Homeland Security Department, asked for public input in the Federal Register on whether to shut down the 24-station Loran system operated by the Coast Guard, or to develop a fully deployed enhanced Loran (eLoran) system that could serve as a GPS backup. Comments are due Feb. 7.

The Department of Homeland Security had zeroed out funding for the continuation of the Loran in its 2007 fiscal year budget, but Congress voted to put the money back in for one year. Congress has provided the Coast Guard with $160 million in funding to modernize the 1997 Loran system, and upgraded eLoran stations can provide location accuracies as good as GPS, according to a recent United Kingdom study.

Anglers, boaters, pilots, etc have an opportunity to sound off about the possible deactivation of the Loran system. The Coast Guard is requesting public comments on the issue until Feb. 7. The agency will then evaluate the future use of the system.

Chinas test last week of an anti-satellite missile reinforced the need to continue operation of the ground-based long-range Loran system as backup to the space-based Global Positioning System (GPS).

According to the Federal Register, Future investment decisions might include: Decommissioning the LORANC system, maintaining the LORANC system as currently configured, or developing a fully deployed Enhanced LORAN (eLORAN) system.

Comments may be submitted by using the Coast Guard docket number USCG 24685 to the Docket Management Facility at the U.S. Department of Transportation by one of the following methods:

(1) Web Site: http://dms.dot.gov - 24685 http://dms.dot.gov/search/searchResultsSimple.cfm 

(2) Mail: 
Docket Management Facility,
U.S. Department of Transportation, 
400 Seventh Street, SW
Washington, DC 205900001

(3) Fax: 2024932251

If you submit a comment, include your name and address, identify the docket number for this notice (USCG200624685) and give the reason for each comment. You may obtain a copy of this notice by calling the U.S. Coast Guard Infoline at 8003685647 or read it on the Internet on the Coast Guard Navigation Center Web site at http://www.navcen.uscg.gov or at http://dms.dot.gov .

Its also available right here:
http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/eLORAN/E6-22421.pdf 

Remember, your comments are due by February 8


----------



## plugger

I think my lorans in the the same closet with all my 45 records and a leisure suit.


----------



## The Whale

Mine too, plugger. It is a good point brought up though as a "back-up" against space based GPS system failure. As far fetched as that sounds.  

Ya just never know I guess, I would like to think we still had positioning capability in the event that something catastrophic occured against GPS. :yikes:


----------



## Ferg

The Whale said:


> Ya just never know I guess, I would like to think we still had positioning capability in the event that something catastrophic occured against GPS. :yikes:


We do - it's called 'Celestial Navigation'   


ferg....
USCG(Ret)


----------



## hitechman

Great thing in its day, but now an antique.

Steve


----------



## NEMichsportsman

> Chinas test last week of an anti-satellite missile reinforced the need to continue operation of the ground-based long-range Loran system as backup to the space-based Global Positioning System (GPS).


Thats enough reason for me!


----------

